

Digg for startup pitches - rpsubhub
http://pitchups.com/

======
sockit1
Interesting, it says on the About page that the site was inspired by Robert
Scoble's question on Quora..

~~~
ageekyuser
That Robert guy is everywhere..:-)

------
wwwsanj
Good platform for start ups & new ideas and also the networking part is cool..

------
techwiz
good idea - need a site like that!

